# Food prices?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I reluctantly sent my husband to the store yesterday with a list. He is notorious for buying the cheapest shoes on the rack with no regard for quality and the most expensive food. I now buy his shoes by the way. I gave him the approximate price to pay for each food item. 

When he came back he swore to me that 8 pounds of potatoes was $24.00. He bought 2 baking potatoes and they were 91 cents per pound. I normally pay no more than 59 cents for bakers. Is this the normal now? I have not been to the store in 2 weeks since I broke my ankle.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Our baking potato's at our local store is 98cents a lb...... The prices here are just going higher every week... 
I am sorry about your ankle..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

***I reluctantly sent my husband to the store yesterday with a list. He is notorious for buying the cheapest shoes on the rack with no regard for quality and the most expensive food.***

My husband's distant cousin??? 

You have my prayers--broke 3 middle toes May 2011; lucky to have a covered back porch where I read and did crossword puzzles.
I have no tv, and no Netflix then.

I'm dehydrating everything my neighbor gives me from her garden. I never even made cucumber dip, but have those drying!! Found some great recipes, though.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Yikes! We have people visiting so I went to the store to buy two nights of meals. Normally I do the couponing thing. Anyhow, I ended up with a small box and two bags of food. Just normal stuff and it was $75! I almost had a heart attack on the spot and this was at Save a Lot! Couponing I end up with the back end of my vehicle packed full for $75. I came home ranting on to my hubby about it. I guess I hadnt done that type shopping for so long it made me realize just how bad the prices are getting =(


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I went to the store Thursday to buy groceries. I was out of potatoes. An 8 lb or 10 lb sack of potatoes was $ .50/lb. I wound up buying a 50lb sack for $.31/lb. They were very damp when I started moving them out of the sack into milk crates to give them air, but were better potatoes than the higher priced ones that I had purchased a few weeks before. Milk has gone up ten cents per gallon in the last couple of weeks. As I glanced at the prices of canned veggies, it makes me very very glad that I have a garden.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Its bad in my part of KY too. Bread used to be $1 a loaf, now your lucky if its $2. Meats (that I don't buy thankfully) are $3/pound. We pay a little more for our meat but it comes straight off the hoof. 

The produce dept is so high, that the food goes bad BC its too expensive for ppl to buy. Its sad that all the junk is cheaper than foods that are good for you.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Milk is getting bad too about $4 a gallon.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Milk is $2.99 for 2%


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't buy milk but here it is almost $4.00.

I have never couponed but I am thinking about learning how. Do you have to buy newspapers and magazines? Where do you get them?

I have seen people at the store using coupons for chips and fru-fru things but not the basics like I normally buy.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't buy milk but here it is almost $4.00.
> 
> I have never couponed but I am thinking about learning how. Do you have to buy newspapers and magazines? Where do you get them?
> 
> I have seen people at the store using coupons for chips and fru-fru things but not the basics like I normally buy.


You can buy specific coupons from several online sources. I don't have links, but they should show up in a search. You can also buy bundles of clipped coupons on eBay. I have had trouble getting stores to accept printed coupons. My local grocery store refuses them because they were cheated by people making fraudulent coupons, and my local DG couldn't get my coupons to scan last week. Might just be them though, they had the same issue with a coupon from Sunday's paper. I plan to reread their coupon policy before using coupons there again.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Buy coupons? How do you save money if you have to buy them?


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Buy coupons? How do you save money if you have to buy them?


LOL Now you know why I don't coupon very much. To be fair, those places charge tiny amounts, and we are supposed to be shopping sales and places that double coupons. Reality is, those places are dwindling, and stores are becoming trickier with their coupon policies. The other trick is to buy multiple copies of the Sunday Papers...but that is cost prohibitive to me, specially when the coupons are for stuff I can get cheaper without coupons by buying store brands.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Aldis if you have one.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Aldis if you have one.


With care; sometimes my local grocery store has better deals on meat, flour, and some dairy.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We don't have an Aldi close enough to shop there regularly. I have gone occasionally.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

To much rain ... the price will go up.

To little rain ... the price will go up.

A little of both and MSM will come up with a reason for the price to go up ...

Just a fact... grow your own and tell them...

Screw you! 

:cheers:


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh no, couponing you can forget meat and fresh produce. It sure takes the hurt off of it though. Buying multiple sunday papers is expensive. There are sources that you can buy the inserts. One of our store will run Double to $1 and Triple .75. So on triple .75 that is 2.25 and if the item is say granola bars on sale 2/$5 that is going to end up being .25 a box and I cant get that price with the off brand. I never pay for deodorant, toothpaste, tooth brushes, etc. Most my cereal, granola bars and anything else you can imagine is usually .50 or less. It all helps the stockpile plus I take it over to senior apartments and let them have at it and donate a lot of it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

None of the stores here double or triple coupons anymore. I have to stack coupons just to get a fair deal. Like today I saved $24 on cat food at Petco by stacking coupons.

If you are savvy you can get loads of Sunday papers for free. Either make a deal with the store manager to take the unsold copies the day after (or a few days) or dumpster dive for them Sunday evening.

As far as buying coupons on ebay- be careful! There are a lot of fake coupons out there that can get you into trouble if you use them.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Grimm, I'm in the middle of nowhere =) So I buy my inserts. The lady is local and a good person. It's a shame your stores dont double or triple =( Our two daughters are in the same shape where they live so I take them couponing when they are here plus unload a few boxes of stock on them.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

How do you buy extra inserts?


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I just bought new spuds were $3.00 for 10#, I don't buy baking spuds. Will see what 100 lbs of Pandora spuds will cost after harvest. Milk is $2.89 or less a gallon, everything is going up


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I print my coupons for free from places like coupons.com & manufacturers websites. If nothing else, you can get some awesome deals on household items, clothes, etc. I save a good bit of money combining coupons with sales & stacking coupons.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

One place to buy coupons is www.couponclippers.com. I have used this site often to buy multiple coupons on certain items I want to stock up on. An added plus is you can see when the expiration date is and buy them far enough out for when the item usually goes on sale at the store (usually every 6 weeks). I've done this many times and have gotten the items for free - for example, the store will put pasta on sale for .99...I have coupons for .50....the store doubles the coupon so I get the item free.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

how could it be free if you paid for the coupon?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> how could it be free if you paid for the coupon?


Yep--well, I clicked the link and am checking it out.

I am 63; used ONE coupon in my lifetime--hair color.
I am lucky to have an Aldis--I have NEVER seen a coupon for ANYTHING I use or the brand I use.

The city and or zip was not found after trying 5 cities, 2 being Nashville, Tn and Bowling Green, ky.

Oh, wait, now it wants my email so it can sell it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Been creative may saved you money.*

Food cost are going up all over, is part of our new way of life but what have you done to make it less expensive?, do you implement a menu at home?, it helps me in my food shopping, in what way you use your left overs?, spending some time in the kitchen making simple things that other wise we buy ready made can saved you money, like butter, mayonnaise, salad dressings, catsup , pasta , bread , breakfast sausages , hamburger patties ,we waste a lot of time watching TV, vs. taking care simple problems that really effect our daily life's.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It has been years since I watched tv and if I lived alone there would not be one in my house. My husband watches news and sports.

I use about 2 pounds of butter per year and maybe one jar of mayo. The only time ketchup is used is when the kids are here. We don't use a lot of condiments. Vinegar and oil is a good salad dressing. We throw nothing away except peelings and cores and that goes in the compost. The leftovers are always used for something.

We are not pasta people but occasionally we will have it. I plan to start making bread as soon as I can stand again. One of the posters here reminded me how good my home made bread used to taste.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Well one thing that I know for sure went up is cold cereal. But we have had 31 days of 90* or more in a row according to the weatherman. And so no one wants to eat a hot meal. But that same bag of cereal had gone up $l in 2 weeks.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Prices here are higher than they used to be, but from what I am learning, our prices overall are pretty low when it comes to most stuff. 

As for potatoes, it's ridiculous some stores will charge almost $1 a pound for potatoes when they are last years crops (fresh are not in yet). I go to a store up here, Winco, and their overall prices are really good. My general rule this time of year is not to buy too much in the way of potatoes as they will sprout if sitting too long (they are old and it is warm out). I have been paying about .60 cents a pound for bakers, and a little more for red, white and gold potatoes.

Onions are in and cheap at about .39 cents a pound, lettuce is about $1 per head, carrots average .99 cents for a 2# bag (thought those are cold storage ones and have been going bad on me), apples are last years still, and a little pricey for up here at around .99 cents a pound (Hood River and Wenatchee are our local crops, I am going in fall to get my culls in Hood River, pay as little as .49 cents a pound then).

Flour is always pretty good, around $2.79 for a 5# bag, although, it was not long ago we were still paying .99 cents for a 5 pounder....(we also have large wheat crops in our local region). I am thinking with this whole GMO scare our Oregon wheat farmers are having, will bring prices locally down because they will not be able to sell it overseas and we'll have a glut in the market. Sugar (C&H, cane sugar is best) is about $3.00 for a 4# bag, which overall isn't bad, but here again it was not long ago you could get it on sale for about $1 a bag, and it was a 5# bag too.

Milk is $2.69 a gallon, eggs are about $1.40 for a dozen, although our young hens started laying and I am no longer in the market for store bought eggs. Butter...ugh... it is about $2.50, or more, for a pound. Vegetable oil is still around $3 for a 64 ounce bottle, and olive oil is about $6 for 32 ounces.

Meat, lets not go there. You have to get a loan just to get beef anymore. I saw rib steaks "on sale" for $8.99 a pound!!! Ground beef has been about $3.50 a pound, for the 15% fat stuff. Chicken is always pretty cheap, legs and thighs can be bought for about $1.29 a pound, sometimes big packs of breasts only can be $1.99 a pound and whole local chickens around .99 cents a pound. Pork is back and forth, but if you look around at different stores someone will have it on sale for BBQ season, though bacon has been expensive.

Coupons.....I am addicted. I even have my 15 year old daughter trained to find them on tags and packages in the stores and we take them home and assess our haul. The trick is when they have those manufacturers coupons on those tags by their product, that means the product is at it's highest price. Take some of those coupons and wait a week, maybe two, and the product will then go on sale, use those coupons. The other trick is to gather your coupons, your newspaper insert ones, your free printed ones, any tag and on item coupons, and watch for those things to go on sale super cheap, use the coupons then. Once you get a stock of stuff, you can cherry pick the sales for only the items you have high value coupons for. Use them at the stores that will double (if you're lucky enough to have some that do that, we only have one up here), then you might be getting stuff for free.

I have gotten salad mixes for free simply by using the double coupons with manufacturers at Safeway. Got toothpaste free by doing this also. Dollar Tree takes them, although their name brand stock is not that great, it's hit and miss, but if you have them on hand and know what you have, you can come home with a lot of stuff for sometimes nothing. Watch your sizes in Dollar Tree, they pretty much always carry sub standard sizes, and rarely have the larger sizes required by the manufacturers coupons. I have couponed very little at Walmart, we do not have one nearby, and they do not put out ads for their sales, so I won't go unless I can plan ahead, and without a weekly ad to show sales, it is just not happening (takes a lot of gas to get there and back for not knowing what I might be able to get).

As for all you southerners, dang, plant some potatoes now, you could have some in a few months, I know you have a second growing season, unlike us. Lucky you all, we have form May to early September and sometimes that's iffy should our summer be mild and cool (which has it's time and does come around, there is no ripe tomatoes up here then).

Also, another favorite for shopping of mine is salvaged goods stores. I know they have to be around in other states. Here there are two, and I can go in and get all manner of stuff. Recently they had 8 ounce blocks of Tillamook Vintage White Cheddar for $1 each. I got 4 and paid just $4 for two pounds of it, and in any store could have been as high as $12. It was not out of date, just from a store that was overpriced and not selling stuff. Have gotten cases of fresh yogurt for $4, yes, 12 yogurts for $4. I went a little nuts that time and bought 4 cases...we're still working on it (baking with it now too). Have found organic milk 3 half gallons for $1, again, yes, 3 for one dollar!! I froze some and still have some.

Find those salvaged goods stores, they are a huge bonus in saving money and no coupons to clip.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

The best way to save is to stop shopping at regular grocery stores..
They cost more. Lots more. We get all our foods in bulk when possible and shop no more than every 6-8 weeks. We spend on average 100 a week to feed a family of 5.

We shop restaurant suppliers or Aldi for can goods and a few sundries. We buy in bulk, on sale. Here are a few prices from this past weekend...

Off the top of my head... I'm the man so for me the meat prices are on my mind. Here you go. These are regular prices except where noted. The non-sale price is shown from memory. 
Price per pound.
Ground Beef, 2.39 85% lean, 10 pound pack.
boneless rib eye whole, 6.99 a pound avg. weight 14 pounds.
top round roast trimmed, 1.89 cents a pound 26 pound average. 
Chicken leg quarters roaster size .69 ,40 pound case
Boneless chicken breast 1.89, 10 pound bag (sale) reg. 1.99
Boneless pork loin 1.65, 10 pound (sale) 1.89
Boston Butt 1.89 a pound, 10-12 pound pack
flour "hotel" high gluten 30 cents 50 pound sack (sale) reg. .36
pasta 60 cents 
salt 20 cents
sugar 40 cents


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Food cost are going up all over, is part of our new way of life but what have you done to make it less expensive?, do you implement a menu at home?, it helps me in my food shopping, in what way you use your left overs?, spending some time in the kitchen making simple things that other wise we buy ready made can saved you money, like butter, mayonnaise, salad dressings, catsup , pasta , bread , breakfast sausages , hamburger patties ,we waste a lot of time watching TV, vs. taking care simple problems that really effect our daily life's.


I don't have tv.
Buying things like butter, mayo, ketchup, pasta, beef patties, sausages at Aldis and discount stores--SavAlot, DG--and on sale at Krogers, etc. are a lot cheaper than making at home.
I can do the math!!!!

I'm really interested in how you make beef patties?? I get my beef at a slaughter shop. 
I haven't learned how to make a cow yet!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*** My general rule this time of year is not to buy too much in the way of potatoes as they will sprout if sitting too long***
I bought a $45 dehydrator and a $30 food saver and buy potatoes on sale.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't buy milk but here it is almost $4.00.
> 
> I have never couponed but I am thinking about learning how. Do you have to buy newspapers and magazines? Where do you get them?
> 
> I have seen people at the store using coupons for chips and fru-fru things but not the basics like I normally buy.


I don't bother with coupons. I buy food at Wal-Mart. Most of the time the coupon is only good on the more expensive brand that I don't buy anyway.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> *** My general rule this time of year is not to buy too much in the way of potatoes as they will sprout if sitting too long***
> I bought a $45 dehydrator and a $30 food saver and buy potatoes on sale.


Yes, I live for the new ads, just to see what's worth stocking up on this week. Sometimes the pickin's are very slim, other times, it's hard to do them all justice. Makes me glad to have a full freezer and have that dehydrator and food saver either way. Good tools in anyone's arsenal. We haven't gone hungry yet..


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I reluctantly sent my husband to the store yesterday with a list. He is notorious for buying the cheapest shoes on the rack with no regard for quality and the most expensive food. I now buy his shoes by the way. I gave him the approximate price to pay for each food item.
> 
> When he came back he swore to me that 8 pounds of potatoes was $24.00. He bought 2 baking potatoes and they were 91 cents per pound. I normally pay no more than 59 cents for bakers. Is this the normal now? I have not been to the store in 2 weeks since I broke my ankle.


 Just bought 2 baking potatoes. Cost was $1.49 lb.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! I wish I had some of your good prices for groceries around here ... 

Rejected loaves of bread cost $1.00
Regular cheap loaves of bread is $2.50
Speciality loaves of bread is $6.00
Gluten-free and gold-edition loaves are around $10.00


A can of Manwich (add your own beef) is normally around $2.50 - add in your ground-beef (1lb = $6) and you have enough food to feed a very small family of 3 or maybe 4 people (as long as they are small people).


I normally do my shopping at the warehouse where the prices become more reasonable - but - no where near your super-cheap prices for food!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Prices here are higher than they used to be, but from what I am learning, our prices overall are pretty low when it comes to most stuff.
> 
> As for potatoes, it's ridiculous some stores will charge almost $1 a pound for potatoes when they are last years crops (fresh are not in yet). I go to a store up here, Winco, and their overall prices are really good. My general rule this time of year is not to buy too much in the way of potatoes as they will sprout if sitting too long (they are old and it is warm out). I have been paying about .60 cents a pound for bakers, and a little more for red, white and gold potatoes.
> 
> ...


We live in a community of 20,000 on a 1/4 acre lot and the house and outbuildings take up 2/3 of that. We have raised beds and guerilla gardens all over the available space.

We have a Walmart and Reasor's and they are the highest priced stores in town. We have no salvage store within 50 miles at least.

The prices you quote are much better than we can get anywhere near here.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Wow! I wish I had some of your good prices for groceries around here ...


There is a reason the Americans are FAT... Me included.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

***I don't bother with coupons. I buy food at Wal-Mart. Most of the time the coupon is only good on the more expensive brand that I don't buy anyway.***

Exactly, which is why I shop Aldis and save the time couponing and save gas.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> ***I don't bother with coupons. I buy food at Wal-Mart. Most of the time the coupon is only good on the more expensive brand that I don't buy anyway.***
> 
> Exactly, which is why I shop Aldis and save the time couponing and save gas.


I like to do a tri store run between Aldis, select items from SAMs, and my local grocery store, with some items picked up at Walmart or Dollar General. My town just got a DG, so it has been fun comparison shopping..I have a notebook started for a price book, but I keep forgetting to write stuff down.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> The prices you quote are much better than we can get anywhere near here.


Southcentral and Naekid, I have been told this before, out west here (Oregon and Washington mainly) we seem to have really good prices. It was not long ago I could still get good lean hamburger for $1.50 a pound. Chickens go on sale a lot for .99 cents a pound (good local all natural poultry producer). I can only think it is because we have a lot of farm and food production around.....? I guess.

Wheat, apple, pears, cherries, hazelnuts, berries, potatoes (Ore-Ida), apricots, some peaches, salmon (lots of seafood), beef, poultry...I know I am forgetting something. And, of course there are plenty of wineries around, and further down into the Willamette Valley they are now experimenting with growing an olive tree for oil (which kind I am not sure). Oh, duh...geez out by my daughters and son-in-laws new home peas, green beans and hops (for beer). Some corn, but corn does not do as well here, we have less growing days for sweet corn, lots of people grow dent corn though.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I had someone on a forum tell me that the northeast states didn't have dollar stores, like Dollar Tree, etc.
The companies won't pay the fuel it takes to get there and the weather is a deterrent for making regular deliveries????


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I haven't learned how to make a cow yet!!


Well, it's pretty simple. 
You need a boy cow (a bull) and a girl cow. 
Leave them alone long enough,










and "an order will be placed" for a baby cow (calf).










Properly cared for and fed, it grows up to be a "real" cow.   :rofl:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Well, it's pretty simple.
> You need a boy cow (a bull) and a girl cow.
> Leave them alone long enough,
> 
> ...


Thank so much for clearing that up; that stork theory never made much sense anyway:teehee:

We used to have neighbor, a father of four, who wondered why he would need a goose and a gander if he wanted goslings. Not kidding..


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

We received the sales papers in the mail today. Hamburger, 70% and 80% are both up 30 cents from last week for the sale price. Nothing really to get excited about in the sales. Of course Reasors and WalMart are the most expensive in town so their sale prices are the regular price for the other 2 stores. Very disappointing.


----------



## homestead (Mar 13, 2012)

JayJay said:


> ***I reluctantly sent my husband to the store yesterday with a list. He is notorious for buying the cheapest shoes on the rack with no regard for quality and the most expensive food.***
> 
> My husband's distant cousin???
> 
> ...


Would you post some recipes for the cucumber dip?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks Linc!! :congrat:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

homestead said:


> Would you post some recipes for the cucumber dip?


There are several; this one sounds really good and easy to prepare:
4 oz. cream cheese
4 oz. sour cream
1/2 large cucumber peeled, diced
1 garlic minced(I'll guess since mine is coming from a jar)
1/4 small diced onion
salt/pepper to taste

And, I'll double the recipe to not save a half cream cheese and sour cream.

Gosh, if I has some chips, I'd fix this now!!!:factor10:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

JayJay said:


> I had someone on a forum tell me that the northeast states didn't have dollar stores, like Dollar Tree, etc.
> The companies won't pay the fuel it takes to get there and the weather is a deterrent for making regular deliveries????


I live in Maine, We have Dollar Stores everywhere. We also have Christmas Tree shops/stores. They sell a variety of everything....


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oooohh..Chirstmas tree shops, neat. Down on the Oregon coast there was always this one little shop that sold ornaments year round, they had some of the prettiest blown glass ones, not cheap, but pretty. That could be disastrous having a year round Christmas store here, I love Christmas stuff and to decorate.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

JayJay said:


> I don't have tv.
> Buying things like butter, mayo, ketchup, pasta, beef patties, sausages at Aldis and discount stores--SavAlot, DG--and on sale at Krogers, etc. are a lot cheaper than making at home.
> I can do the math!!!!
> 
> ...


Good one


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Get in the kitchen and save money.*

I just bought a loaf of rye bread,$4.69 maybe 20 slices a 5 pound bag of rye flour was $6.49 which in turn gives me 18 cups of flour, I make 1 loaf by using 3 cups so I get 6 loafs of bread. 6 x 4.69=28.14, I think I saved some money here, fresh butter is the same, heavy cream is less than $2 a pint, it takes a few minutes to make fresh butter,1 pound of brand name butter here is over $4 and it has no taste, Canadian bacon is $7 per pound , I cured a 10 pound loin at $1.69 a pound, pure ham not water loaded, sometimes pork goes for $.69 per pound, no where else are you going to get ham or sausages at that price and control its quality and flavor and besides you can make and canned chili or ham/sausage hash, salted pork for beans
all for .69 cents per pound.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooohhh!! Readytogo, you just gave me an idea!! Canadian bacon is a cured and/or smoked loin isn't it? Well, my brother built a smoker for himself, I wonder if I cured one in honey solution first if I could get him to finish it by smoking it and have fantastic fresh Canadian Bacon? BTW all you Canucks, thanks, that stuff is great (LOL...did it really get it's start there?).


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

readytogo said:


> I just bought a loaf of rye bread,$4.69 maybe 20 slices a 5 pound bag of rye flour was $6.49 which in turn gives me 18 cups of flour, I make 1 loaf by using 3 cups so I get 6 loafs of bread. 6 x 4.69=28.14, I think I saved some money here, fresh butter is the same, heavy cream is less than $2 a pint, it takes a few minutes to make fresh butter,1 pound of brand name butter here is over $4 and it has no taste, Canadian bacon is $7 per pound , I cured a 10 pound loin at $1.69 a pound, pure ham not water loaded, sometimes pork goes for $.69 per pound, no where else are you going to get ham or sausages at that price and control its quality and flavor and besides you can make and canned chili or ham/sausage hash, salted pork for beans
> all for .69 cents per pound.


No way we could any kind of pork for 69 cents or even 1.69 per pound. The lowest I have seen it here is over 2.00.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I did see some pork country ribs on sale for $1.99 a pound, which is pretty good currently, that's the lowest price I have seen except the pork riblets I have been able to get from Winco, those are $1.49 a pound


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Flour is always pretty good, around $2.79 for a 5# bag, although, it was not long ago we were still paying .99 cents for a 5 pounder


A few weeks ago, I visited 3 different Aldi stores in 2 counties, and I saw 3 different prices for a 5 pound bag of flour:

County 1 (outlying): $1.29
County 2 (city): $1.49
County 2 (city): $1.69

That is quite a range in prices for the same product in the same company stores.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Morning trip to the city store*

Normally I go to the meat distributor near home, how I miss the slaughter houses back in TX and Ok, but since we are in hurricane season I don`t buy that much frozen goods now, any way I wanted to make some ham and sausages and looking around I spotted a package of smoked loin or Canadian bacon, 4 slices (.93 pound ) at $6.97 , welcome to the big city folks ,12 ounces of maple pork sausages $3.97 that`s 14 sausages the size of a finger, they are very easy to make and if you use fake maple syrup even cheaper: laugh: but I got a pork shoulder for $1.90 a pound that I`m curing right now and a 1 1/2 pound of ground pork for maple/sage sausages. Is tough living in the city.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Saw an interview on Foxx about many Farmers are going to increase the costs of their products due to the increase costs from Obamacare...Just passing them on to the public...Thanks Obama...


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know what is going on here, but I just got back from the store a few minutes ago and I was surprised at the price changes since I shopped 3 weeks ago today. The very lowest price for potatoes was 57 cents a pound. Just plain run of the mill taters. The price of 80% hamburger went up 42 cents from just last week (my friend shopped last week) and we don't want to talk about the other cuts of meat.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know what is going on here, but I just got back from the store a few minutes ago and I was surprised at the price changes since I shopped 3 weeks ago today. The very lowest price for potatoes was 57 cents a pound. Just plain run of the mill taters. The price of 80% hamburger went up 42 cents from just last week (my friend shopped last week) and we don't want to talk about the other cuts of meat.


Today at Aldis I paid "$4" for a 10 lb. bag of Russett potatoes. I have NEVER paid that at Aldis.

Our gas per gallon shot up 40 cents in one week!!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tacitus, that is a typical range I have seen. The suburb prices seem to be cheaper in stores than the in town/city prices. Gas in much more expensive in Portland proper than in the suburbs (like Gresham, etc..) then when you get further into Oregon's wilds (there is more outback type towns here than suburbs or city), prices for gas and groceries shoot back up. 

Wow JayJay, $4 for 10 pounds, and to think, those are last years crops...geez, I hate it when stores do that with potatoes or apples. In fact out here we're in apple growing territory and I have seen the prices shoot up right before the new crops come out, was in a local Fred Meyers, prices were almost $2 a pound for basic apples, and I said out loud to another balking customer "that's outrageous, those are the last of the prior years crops pulled out of cold storage, new crops coming in and will be better, even if the price is the same, I would never pay that for old apples". She smiled at me and the produce guy stocking nearby stood there with his mouth open :teehee:.....

Yeah I am that lady in the store, the one who likes to expose the price gouging to customers who seem to not know they are getting gouged for old produce.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hoppe--good for you.
I only paid that and didn't go to SavALot, IGA, or Krogers because I had so many things to do (I have a list accumulated to save gas, who doesn't??)that day.
I would have liked to check other stores for their potato prices though.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Based on this years inflation Corn will be $16 a can in 2014


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Whoa. That's an eye-opener.... vract:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im sorry I meant 2024. . Walmart can corn was $.50 a can in Feb. It is now $.68. That's a 36% increase. So it will double every two years. So at that rate it will be $1 in 2015, $2 in 2017, $4 in 2019, $8 in 2021, $16 in 2023


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Im sorry I meant 2024. . Walmart can corn was $.50 a can in Feb. It is now $.68. That's a 36% increase. So it will double every two years. So at that rate it will be $1 in 2015, $2 in 2017, $4 in 2019, $8 in 2021, $16 in 2023


Okay, gotcha. Glad to know how you came up with that.

It's still too dang much...


----------

